# Looking for a jack to breed to



## lisam (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a friend looking for a mini jack to breed her mini mare to. How does she go about finding one in her area? She lives in Maple Valley, WA. Which donkey colors are dominant? Her mare is a true grey. Can mini mules be grey? Do the same color genetics apply?


----------



## minimule (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi,

I have a Jack that LOVES the mares. Unfortunately we live in New Mexico.

As far as I can tell, color genetics pretty much go out the window. In mini mules, I haven't seen a true gray. So far with my chocolate jack, bred to a silver dapple, we got a bay; bred to white/gray pinto, sorrel pinto; another silver dapple, beautiful coal black (born 2 months premature, didn't make it).

I currently have an isabella palomino with possible appy background bred to him. The foal is due in April.

We'd love to help you out if we could.


----------



## lisam (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks so much for your response! My friend emailed me last night, and she found a farm that has two mini jacks--one is spotted, and other is grey. Is there some site we can go to to learn about donkey conformation?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 4, 2004)

SORRY to far for me to help out too!




I'm up here in Wisconsin. I think too that color genetics go "out the window" with donks.


----------



## charlee (Mar 6, 2004)

I've tried for three years to get a mini mule! I raised one little donkey jack...but at 3 years old he turned into a 'rapist' and was even aggressive to me when I tried to make him be a 'gentleman' while umm..talking...to the ladies. With all the kids that come here I ended up having to geld him to be just a sweet pet. Then I got an older mini donkey...cute fella...but he wouldn't even look at my mares!

I'm in Virginia and I am looking once again for a jack that WILL talk to my mini horse girls and have a background of "small". Know any out there you can aim me at?!


----------

